# Warcraft 3 DOTA crashes



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

well i recently patched my warcraft 3 to version 1.22 and i started playing DOTA(Defence of the ancients) with friends on the internet..i played some and they worked perfecly but after that the game just started crashing for no reason..sometimes a dialog box appears that says something about a FATAL ERROR,if you need that ill ss it the next time..other times it just crashes and gets me back to desktop.
I want to mention i am using it on VISTA ultimate
4 GIGS of RAM
ATI radeon 3400 series 512 Mb DDR2
intel core 2 quad q6600


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

this is the error screen i get..any help appreciated =\


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok. here's what you should do. try to reinstall the warcraft 3. also, try to defrag the hard disk.


----------



## UnyQue (Feb 8, 2009)

swingman011 said:


> ok. here's what you should do. try to reinstall the warcraft 3. also, try to defrag the hard disk.


Thats what I also got from support. Heres whats work 

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Spyware Doctor
if this dont work

Format pc


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did your security software find any infections?

Did you format the hard drive to fix your problem? Seems like an extreme method.


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

Try running it in XP mode, the game was made in 2003 and probably doesn't work well with Vista.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another thing you can try to do is to ALT+TAB out of the game, go to your task manager and set affinity for WOW to a single core. This makes the game think you have a single core processor and sometimes helps with stability problems.

EDIT: On second thought, if I were you (and I did do this) I would buy a copy of Windows XP while they are still for sale. :grin:


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Hehe thanks for all the support,
I will try the 1 core processor thing but i don't have much hope..
I've been having many problems lately with the pc..when i had xp and when i have vista.
The pc crashes under any OS..even crashed on ubuntu once(i know ubuntu isn't the most stable OS)during a game.
I am suspecting a ram problem so i'll go to the warranty and ask them to fix it probably by replacing the faulty ram stick.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another thing which can cause instability is the power supply. What make/model/wattage is your power supply?


----------

